#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Email Attachments to "To:" and not to "CC:"

## ran1

I want to send an attachment to a person whose email id is in field "To:". 
The same email message I want to send to another person as CC:, but the attachment should only go to a person whose name is in To: And a notification about the attachment to a person whose name is in CC: .
DO we have any such function or a Macro to do this in outlook? 
 :Wink:

----------


## teylyn

You can't do this in Outlook manually. I doubt it can be done with VBA. One message gets sent to all recipients. To: or CC: only indicate whether you're directly addressed or just informed. It's about process rather than distributing/accessing information.

Send the email and the attachment to the people in the To: field. Then forward a copy of the email sans attachment to the group you would put in the CC: field.

----------


## JimbobExcel

I would suggest the BCC option.  Of course this will send the entire message but at least it would be proof that it was sent and the recipient will not see that you did.

----------


## JimbobExcel

You can also set up a special folder on a network drive within outlook and send all your sent messages to that box.  It will take some setting up, but the proof will always be in a special folder for others to read later, without getting each message you send.

----------


## ran1

anybody found the solution?

----------

